# Public Hunting Land Near Flint



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello all. I'm from West Michigan and go to Kettering University in Flint. I'd like to do some deer hunting in my spare time. I've been looking for public hunting land in the area, but I'm having trouble finding any. Anyone know of any? I would really appreciate it. I heard there is some near Lapeer?


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Marion springs, and Lapeer are your two choices. I hunt he lapeer area quite a bit. Pretty decent, LOTS of pressure. I hope things settle down after gun season. 

Lapeer actually has a few different pcs of public land. Pull up a google map/MSN map you will see MANY access roads.


----------



## part-timer (Aug 6, 2008)

i think holly has a state game area you can hunt dunno if thats part of lapeer or not, check the dnr website for maps. i know you get off of i-75 at exit 101 and there right around that area. its been along time since ive been along time since ive been there i cant remember exactly where the parcels are.


----------



## homebrew'r (Oct 1, 2008)

Another place to try is the Oak Grove State Game area just south of Argentine. Lots of area to hunt, a Shiawassee River tributary runs through the middle of it. As noted before, a map can be found on the DNR website. Good luck...


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913---,00.html

Towards the bottom is has public land as well as private land open to the public for hunting (HAP, CFM). Good luck.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm in the grand blanc area, shoot me a PM, you can hunt with me if you want, i have a few places, public and private.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Use to be able to hunt in Metamora State Park, not sure now, check websites.


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is the map, click on Lapeer. Also be aware that they townships may own some land that is available. It will take you some calls, but is sometimes worthwhile. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14793_51784-200319--,00.html


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

part-timer said:


> i think holly has a state game area you can hunt dunno if thats part of lapeer or not, check the dnr website for maps. i know you get off of i-75 at exit 101 and there right around that area. its been along time since ive been along time since ive been there i cant remember exactly where the parcels are.


 
Forgot all about Holly......that state park gets a bit of pressure too.


----------

